# [SOLVED] Diagnostic Policy Service not starting



## bobeflick (Nov 8, 2014)

Blank Device Manager and Not Genuine Message

Recently there was a power outage that somehow interrupted something on the computer. I do not know what was interrupted because it happened while I was asleep. I will say all the stuff I have tried so far, and then I would appreciate any help that can be given.

Using my windows boot disk recoverytools
CHKDSK C: /F
CHKDSK reported no errors

Then I tried a system restore, but the restore fails everytime.

Booting the computer regularly:
When I open devmgmt.msc, the window has no devices listed. So I checked the registry for corruption as suggested on another forum. The registry is good. 

I also have tried the links and commands suggested here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/windows-7-build-7601-not-genuine-and-device-manger-is-empty-702421.html
But with no luck :sad:
The DISM command ran without any errors

I did manage to validate Windows though. So at least my copy is genuine again.

And while writing this post somehow device manager is no longer blank. It has devices in it. Now my problem is that I have 0 network connections listed in Network and Sharing. When I should see my LAN and a virtualbox virtual connection. And I see a bunch of yellow triangles on my network devices in devmgmt.msc If I try to start network diagnostics, I see an error saying: The Diagnostics Policy Service is not running. So I went to services.msc and tried starting it, but it would not start, instead it gives the error: Windows could not start the Diagnostics Policy Service service on Local Computer. Error 2: The system cannot find the file specified.

So my question is now what tool can I run to fix the diagnostic service?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Diagnostic Policy Service not starting*

Hi, we need to see what's going on. Open a cmd prompt as admin, to do this go to start, search and type:- cmd right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt copy paste the cmd's in red:-

reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\DPS" /s > 0 & notepad 0 press enter, please copy paste the notepad outcome here.

Next copy paste:-

echo > 0 & sc qc DPS >> 0 & sc queryex DPS >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0 press enter, copy notepad to here.

Next copy paste:-

net start > 0 & notepad 0 press enter, copy notepad here.

EDIT:- if you receive error messages please post them here.


----------



## bobeflick (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Diagnostic Policy Service not starting*

I ran the commands you asked for. Feel free to be more technical with me though. Notepad ewww, emacs hooray! I am a programmer :whistling:



> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\DPS
> DisplayName REG_SZ @%systemroot%\system32\dps.dll,-500
> ImagePath REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
> Description REG_SZ @%systemroot%\system32\dps.dll,-501
> ...


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Diagnostic Policy Service not starting*

Hi, you are missing a registry sub key "Parameters" this is most likely a result of some form of infection, lets see if it pervades the other relevant services entry, cmd as admin copy paste in red:-

reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\DPS" /s > 0 & notepad 0 press enter , post notepad outcome here.


----------



## bobeflick (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Diagnostic Policy Service not starting*



> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\DPS DisplayName REG_SZ @%systemroot%\system32\dps.dll,-500 ImagePath REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork Description REG_SZ @%systemroot%\system32\dps.dll,-501 ObjectName REG_SZ NT AUTHORITY\LocalService ErrorControl REG_DWORD 0x1 Start REG_DWORD 0x2 Type REG_DWORD 0x20 ServiceSidType REG_DWORD 0x3 RequiredPrivileges REG_MULTI_SZ SeChangeNotifyPrivilege\0SeCreateGlobalPrivilege\0SeAssignPrimaryTokenPrivilege\0SeImpersonatePrivilege FailureActions REG_BINARY 805101000000000000000000030000001400000001000000C0D4010001000000E09304000000000000000000 DelayedAutoStart REG_DWORD 0x0 HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\DPS\Security Security REG_BINARY 010014808C00000098000000140000003000000002001C000100000002801400FF010F0001010000000000010000000002005C000400000000001400FF010F0001010000000000051200000000001800FF01020001020000000000052000000020020000000014008D010200010100000000000504000000000014008D010200010100000000000506000000010100000000000512000000010100000000000512000000


----------



## bobeflick (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Diagnostic Policy Service not starting*

I hope I did not jump too far ahead, but I manually added the missing parameters key and some values that I copied from the other DPS\Parameters in regedit. Still no luck starting the DPS service. (And don't worry I checked the permissions on the new key after adding it to make sure all users had read permission)
Now my registry looks like:


> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\DPS
> DisplayName REG_SZ @%systemroot%\system32\dps.dll,-500
> ImagePath REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
> Description REG_SZ @%systemroot%\system32\dps.dll,-501
> ...


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Diagnostic Policy Service not starting*

Hi, I don't mind helping, you should have waited until I advised you, now you have added an invalid registry entry. 

As you have already added the changes, this time do it again and follow this:-

For both keys under parameters:-

ServiceDll REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\system32\dps.dll


Not :-

ServiceDll REG_MULTI_SZ %SystemRoot%\System32\dps.dll


----------



## bobeflick (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Diagnostic Policy Service not starting*

Oops my mistake I added it correctly to ControlSet001, but not CurrentControlSet (Multi-String Value is right above Expandable String Value in the context menu. Simple misclick :facepalm
I corrected my mistake, but DPS service still gives the same error. 
Thanks for your really thorough help. :smile:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Diagnostic Policy Service not starting*

Hi, you need to add it to both, from your post it is incorrect in 001 and ccset.


----------



## bobeflick (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Diagnostic Policy Service not starting*

It is in both. The other one magically changed. Without me needing to do anything. Windows loves doing things without me telling it to do those things.

What about ControlSet002?


> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\DPS
> DisplayName REG_SZ @%systemroot%\system32\dps.dll,-500
> ImagePath REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
> Description REG_SZ @%systemroot%\system32\dps.dll,-501
> ...


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Diagnostic Policy Service not starting*

Hi, cmd as admin please run this cmd again:-

echo > 0 & sc qc DPS >> 0 & sc queryex DPS >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0, let us see the outcome.

Also try a clean boot:-

How to perform a clean boot in Windows

See if DPS will start, 002 plays no roll here as you are logged in as 001.


----------



## bobeflick (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Diagnostic Policy Service not starting*



> [SC] QueryServiceConfig SUCCESS
> 
> SERVICE_NAME: DPS
> TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS
> ...


I believe I already tried something similar to a clean boot, by doing a safe boot with networking. I followed the instructions in the link anyway. I had to do just a little bit extra by killing avast! antivirus temporarily. The clean boot did not help either.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Diagnostic Policy Service not starting*

Hi, all is well with the services, now you probable should have posted at our security forum, since your original problem indicates a nasty, we are now ready for a permissions fix, cmd as admin:- (I wrote this years ago)

net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
press enter then type:
net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
press enter then type:
exit
press enter and restart your computer, Try your service now.


----------



## bobeflick (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Diagnostic Policy Service not starting*

I am still getting the same error 2 from attempting to start DPS.
What do you mean by


> nasty


? If you are talking about a virus, I assure you that would not be the case. Most likely several back to back power outages while I was asleep interrupted my computer during critical startup routines. Sometime this month I am buying a backup power supply to help prevent future outages.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Diagnostic Policy Service not starting*

Hi open a cmd as admin, type:-

Net user administrator /active:yes 

From the start orb go to shutdown, select "Switch Users" instead, and log in as admin.

Can you start the service with this account?


----------



## bobeflick (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Diagnostic Policy Service not starting*

Still the same error. Is there anything that can monitor svchost when I try to start the DPS service that would show what files on the hard drive are being accessed?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Diagnostic Policy Service not starting*

Hi, sorry I cannot find a workable solution for you, I do not know what the problem is, without being in front of your computer. I would try one more fix, boot to safe mode and select repair your computer, navigate to command prompt.

At the x sources prompt type:- 

bcdedit | find "osdevice" press enter , use the returned drive letter in these cmd's (assume c

chkdsk C: /r, chkdsk will run and can take a long time, when finished run this cmd (still in the RE, repair your computer mode).


sfc/scannow /offbootdir=c:\ /offwindir=c:\windows will take awhile , when finished restart.. let us know how you get on.


----------



## bobeflick (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Diagnostic Policy Service not starting*

The scans were unable to fix the problem. What I did was buy a new hard drive to create a backup with. And now I am reinstalling windows. Thanks for the help though! I am glad that I learned a few command options that I did not know already. And if you would like I can possibly create a backup image of the drive if you want to tinker with it. I would of course strip as many of my personal files as I could to make the download size smaller.


----------



## MyZee (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi..I have this same problem. ..when I tried to start the Diagnostics policy service it says ..
Error 5
Access is denied.
Please how do I solve this


----------

